# Dog bleeding from mouth



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

For the past three days my dog has been bleeding a little from her mouth, (we didn't know where at first, we finally figured it out this morning) she has been eating fine and has no lack of activity, she has been drinking fine and hasn't been urinating frequently. How urgent is this? I hear bleeding gums could be poisoning? Is this likely in my case?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your dog needs to see a vet asap.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Your dog is bleeding from her mouth.

Take her to the vet.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

If you don't know whether it's an emergency, think of what you would do if it were you bleeding from the mouth... Go to the ER? You bet. Answers your question.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

if you think your dog might have been poisoned....or even if that isn't the case, your dog is still bleeding....and it should already be at the vet


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

How much blood is there and has she been chewing on anything hard/pointy/potentially sharp? My friend's dog likes to chew on plastic pop bottles, but eventually he chews up the plastic to the point where it starts getting sharp and cutting his gums, and he bleeds a bit. The same thing could happen with other items (sticks come to mind). He's never been taken to the vet for it though.

That said, seeing your vet is never a bad idea.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Believe me if taking her to the vet at the time of posting this thread was an option, I would have been there already, looking closer at her I think it may be a cut in her mouth, if she bleeds again regardless of what time or anything I'm just going to take her to rule anything bad out. She's otherwise in good health and she's a bit of a difficult case, vet visits cannot be just thrown around for every single thing, and that's not only because of money issues, it's more importantly about her allergies and that they are stress related sometimes. She hates going to the vet and I guarantee you if we take her in now she'll be so messed up from the stress we'll need seperate medication just for that. Vet visits are strictly for emergencies and I don't want to make her all red and in pain just for a vet to tell me she has a scratch. That being said she doesn't have the best dental health since she doesn't really let anyone go near the inside of her mouth. The bleeding almost exclusively only happens at night, but it hasn't affected her health wise. She eats just as much as normal, she drinks and pees the same, her stool looks healthy, she has plenty of energy, she's just as affectionate, like she hardly even notices the bleeding herself. Is this an emergency or should I stay with her tonight to wait for one more incident? There is no bleeding currently by the way.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not go by the eating and drinking as a way to judge what is happening in her mouth. I have personally seen animals brought in with fractured teeth and were still eating and drinking okay. The common complaint is that the dog or cat seems to be drooling more that normal. Are you able to look in her mouth? If so and her mouth/teeth looks like this http://vohc.org/perio.htm A dental should be planned for your dog. More than just teeth and gums can be affected with bad teeth. The heart, liver and kidneys all take a toll in trying to keep all that bacteria in check from those teeth.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> I would not go by the eating and drinking as a way to judge what is happening in her mouth. I have personally seen animals brought in with fractured teeth and were still eating and drinking okay. The common complaint is that the dog or cat seems to be drooling more that normal. Are you able to look in her mouth? If so and her mouth/teeth looks like this http://vohc.org/perio.htm A dental should be planned for your dog. More than just teeth and gums can be affected with bad teeth. The heart, liver and kidneys all take a toll in trying to keep all that bacteria in check from those teeth.


Her teeth don't look that bad yet, which I suppose might be the good news if I take her in soon? If its not as bad as the picture but a little bit reminicent of it in a few teeth, is there hope for my dog? I also hate to bring money into this but about how much do you think dental work like that may be?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It all depends on what your vet requires to do a dental on your dog. Is blood work required, IVs, x-rays and extractions can all add up to the total cost of the procedure. Today I saw a dog that was brought in for a routine dental and when the dog was under a draining abscess was found on the gum line above the upper largest molar often referred to as the PM4th molar. The owner was not aware the dog was having problems with any of its teeth and was quite shocked when phoned and informed of the findings. I would suggest calling your vet and get a dental scheduled for your furry friend. You can also call around and get prices for what other vets charge within your area. Is their hope? You bet and the sooner you get it done the better for your friend.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> It all depends on what your vet requires to do a dental on your dog. Is blood work required, IVs, x-rays and extractions can all add up to the total cost of the procedure. Today I saw a dog that was brought in for a routine dental and when the dog was under a draining abscess was found on the gum line above the upper largest molar often referred to as the PM4th molar. The owner was not aware the dog was having problems with any of its teeth and was quite shocked when phoned and informed of the findings. I would suggest calling your vet and get a dental scheduled for your furry friend. You can also call around and get prices for what other vets charge within your area. Is their hope? You bet and the sooner you get it done the better for your friend.


Alright good, I'll call around tomorrow to see and hopefully schedule something soon, what is the aftercare like if you don't mind me asking? Like if a lot is done will I need to take time off to take care of her? A few months back she had an abscess taken care of in the back of her neck and me and m had to take turns staying home all day to make sure she was okay, and if I'm going to do that it would really help to be expecting it ahead of time.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a little frustrating, the absolute best time I could take her in would definately be Monday, but I don't know if my local vet is open because it's labor day, are vet offices something that are normally closed on labor day?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

randomalias12 said:


> This is a little frustrating, the absolute best time I could take her in would definately be Monday, but I don't know if my local vet is open because it's labor day, are vet offices something that are normally closed on labor day?


Yes, most vets are closed on holidays. Lots of vets have weekend hours though.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

hamandeggs said:


> Yes, most vets are closed on holidays. Lots of vets have weekend hours though.


Alright, in the event that my vet is closed, what should I do? She's bleeding just a little bit every night and I don't think she bled last night, it's only at night or very very early in the morning by the way, I'm not sure why. Is this something that can wait til my vet opens again Tuesday or possibly til Friday so I'll have more time to take care of her? I don't like to trust my emergency vet with anything that needs my dog sedated unless I have to.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You probably can wait till Tuesday for your regular vet to open. This problem has been going on for a while and it is not like the dog is pouring blood from its mouth. As far as after care is concerned when we send dogs home that have had extractions it usually recommended to feed a softened food for an x number of days (depends on how many and which teeth) and no hard toys or bones for 30 days. Antibiotics and pain meds are usually sent home with the patient as well. 

Yes, most vets are closed for the Holidays. I am not complaining though seeing I get a long weekend off. YEAH!


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> You probably can wait till Tuesday for your regular vet to open. This problem has been going on for a while and it is not like the dog is pouring blood from its mouth. As far as after care is concerned when we send dogs home that have had extractions it usually recommended to feed a softened food for an x number of days (depends on how many and which teeth) and no hard toys or bones for 30 days. Antibiotics and pain meds are usually sent home with the patient as well.
> 
> Yes, most vets are closed for the Holidays. I am not complaining though seeing I get a long weekend off. YEAH!


Thank you for all the help, she's scheduled for Monday (the vet was BOOKED, it was the earliest they could fit us in so we took it, it should be fine since the bleeding all stopped), and I'm a little bit worried but I'm sure she'll be okay. Just curious about anestesia when it comes to dental work, is this going to be very safe? She's been under once before for an abcess that she had removed, they said she responded well to it, but her allergies have been acting up just a bit so I'm a little concerned about how safe the stuff is.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

randomalias12 said:


> Thank you for all the help, she's scheduled for Monday (the vet was BOOKED, it was the earliest they could fit us in so we took it, it should be fine since the bleeding all stopped), and I'm a little bit worried but I'm sure she'll be okay. Just curious about anestesia when it comes to dental work, is this going to be very safe? She's been under once before for an abcess that she had removed, they said she responded well to it, but her allergies have been acting up just a bit so I'm a little concerned about how safe the stuff is.


It will be fine. Just mention your concerns to the vet. But in any case, it's not more dangerous than not dealing with whatever is causing the bleeding.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

hamandeggs said:


> It will be fine. Just mention your concerns to the vet. But in any case, it's not more dangerous than not dealing with whatever is causing the bleeding.


You've got a pretty good point there, alright I'll relax and talk to the vet about it Monday


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Your dog can not continue to be bleeding without investigating what is causing the bleeding. Voice your concerns to your vet and together the two of you can decide what is best for your dog. Today a dachshund was brought into the clinic because the owner said he was painful in the mouth and was having problems with eating his dog food. He somehow managed to wedge a child's piece of a toy into his gums in the far back behind all his teeth. The only way to have spotted the trouble was to anesthetize the dog. The dog was feeling a whole lot better just two hours after the procedure. Keep us posted on what they find if anything that was wrong with your dog.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry I took so long to get back to you all, Tiny had her appointment today and the bill was about double what they previously said but that was because they did a lot of work, I can't say the money doesn't hurt but honestly right now I feel like it really was the right thing to do so I don't mind. She got 21 teeth removed, two of which they said may have been causing problems with her nasal cavity. She needs to eat soft food from now on but she was already doing that so that's not going to be rough, she was a bloody mess when we got her back since she was so mad from the procedure even all drugged up she tried to bite the hell out of those vets, once we got her home of course she calmed down, she has been drinking SO MUCH water, but they said that is to be expected. She actually ate a good amount and responded well to the pain killers she needed to take. She's recovering relatively quickly, already walking around on her own, feeling good enough to be licking my hand like crazy. I have a hopeful feeling that when she recovers she'll be much happier with no more teeth problems.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

randomalias12 said:


> Sorry I took so long to get back to you all, Tiny had her appointment today and the bill was about double what they previously said but that was because they did a lot of work, I can't say the money doesn't hurt but honestly right now I feel like it really was the right thing to do so I don't mind. She got 21 teeth removed, two of which they said may have been causing problems with her nasal cavity. She needs to eat soft food from now on but she was already doing that so that's not going to be rough, she was a bloody mess when we got her back since she was so mad from the procedure even all drugged up she tried to bite the hell out of those vets, once we got her home of course she calmed down, she has been drinking SO MUCH water, but they said that is to be expected. She actually ate a good amount and responded well to the pain killers she needed to take. She's recovering relatively quickly, already walking around on her own, feeling good enough to be licking my hand like crazy. I have a hopeful feeling that when she recovers she'll be much happier with no more teeth problems.


Fantastic news! Especially since dental problems can lead to heart problems. Wishing her a speedy recovery and a new lease on a pain free life!  You did the proper thing. Good dog parent!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Fantastic, glad you got him to a vet  Good luck on a quick recovery!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear that all is going good so far. Dogs are amazing when it comes to pain tolerance. If we had 21 teeth pulled we would be whining about it. Your dog has got to feel so much better now since all those teeth are gone. That has to be the reason behind the blood you saw. I know that it must have been expensive but your dog really needed to get that dental. Rotten teeth not only are bothersome to the dog but also rotten teeth effect the heart, kidneys, liver.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

She's been constipated though, hasn't gone since Monday morning, is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would call your vet to voice your concern. Is your dog still eating and drinking ok? Is it straining to try and go?


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> I would call your vet to voice your concern. Is your dog still eating and drinking ok? Is it straining to try and go?


She's eating and drinking like normal, I think maybe its the pain medication, also she may have gone while I was out but I can't really tell.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

My brother accidentally spilled the metacam from the syringe into the bag it came in, it's her last dose meant to be given tomorrow, is it okay to give her tomorrow if I keep it in the closed bag and store it at room temperature? If not what do I do?


----------

